# Why might expensive baskets be better?



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

The basket supplied with my Duetto III has neither name nor size mark. The supplier does not know this information.

It may be a triple as I can get 20gm into it without a problem.

Now I need to buy a second basket and am wondering whether a basket such as from the vst range is worth investing even perhaps buying two the same and discarding the existing one?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, I have a range of baskets including a VST. For me it doesn't produce discernibly better results than the others but it is nice and shiny.

I do find myself gravitating towards the baskets with wide flat bottoms rather than those with shoulders.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

My 18g VST can usually fit 20g in no problem. They designed ideally for 18g but have a +/-2g tolerance I think.

I'd say they're worth having. Have you read this? http://coffeegeek.com/opinions/markprince/04-29-2011

Why do you want two?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

A VST basket is designed for a specific dose range & the hole size is made appropriate for correct flow-rate at that dose. 18g basket will work best with 17-19g; 15g with 14-16g...and so on.

The finish quality of the basket is higher, the hole sizes are all uniform , precise and each basket is pretty much identical. For a business this means repeatability across multiple groups....for the home user it means we can all communicate about espresso on a more level playing field with regard to recipes etc.

The price of a VST versus a standard basket is quite a divide , personally I think its worth it. The 18ger is now my 'go to' basket


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm not sure if my palate would recognise the difference between a shopping basket and a VST basket so on that assumption I wouldn't waste my money.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I`m using the Espresso Parts HQ double basket which seems well made, works well and is a lot less than the VST ones. Got it purely because my Rancilio Epoca one had deformed slightly.

TBH I think the VST baskets are well OTT on the price.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

My view is that the VST baskets are useful for baristas who are already doing everything else right/well. At that stage they are working on fine tuning and perfecting their extraction rather than just making a decent espresso. They're seeking a specific flavour profile, which is driving them towards specific equipment e.g. grinder, basket, pressure profile etc. Less experienced baristas might benefit from VST baskets, but perhaps won't realise it or won't attribute the benefit to the basket. Just my view. (I count myself in the less experienced camp. I have yet to fully buy into the baskets, but I think one day I'll make a breakthrough.)


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I have the 15 and 18g VSTs. Hardly used the 15g but been using the 18g at home since I bought it months ago. Been making good coffee with it on the Oscar but hadn't done any comparisons with it, until today in a training session.

Training on a customers Silvia today using the std basket and not getting enjoyable shots, swapped to 18g VST and shots were transformed!

Not saying I'm sold on them completely or that I'd use them exclusively but I will be doing more comparisons, im intrigued now!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

And Beemer, your basket is probably a standard double. Designed to be used with traditional amounts eg 14g doubles but in reality can hold up to 19/20g.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

funinacup said:


> I have the 15 and 18g VSTs. Hardly used the 15g but been using the 18g at home since I bought it months ago. Been making good coffee with it on the Oscar but hadn't done any comparisons with it, until today in a training session.
> 
> Training on a customers Silvia today using the std basket and not getting enjoyable shots, swapped to 18g VST and shots were transformed!
> 
> ...


You need a finer grind for s VST, I find. Is there a possibility that loosening the grind slightly on your standard basket would have achieved the same result?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I've been watching this thread with some interest, as I'm a keen VST basket enthusiast. Just my own perception, but I rate starting to use a VST basket as the greatest value that I've had (in terms of increase in quality:cost ratio) in my espresso making. I find the shots with a VST are consistently better than in a standard basket. Hype doesn't normally sell things to me, but in this case I feel the hype surrounding the VST baskets. I have left instructions that I am to be buried clutching a portafilter with an 18gm basket installed!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I wouldnt bother with a VST if the beans at my disposal were Commodity and/or very dark roast.

For darker roasts I find the espresso parts HQ basket is better suited (using a high 18.5g+ dose).


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Both baskets had beans dialed in to achieve correct flow + (approx) optimum extraction. The thought crossed my mind but we both agreed that side by side the difference was astounding. Increased complexity and fuller flavour.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

chimpsinties said:


> My 18g VST can usually fit 20g in no problem. They designed ideally for 18g but have a +/-2g tolerance I think.
> 
> I'd say they're worth having. Have you read this? http://coffeegeek.com/opinions/markprince/04-29-2011
> 
> Why do you want two?


For when I'm making two double espresso I could have the second Portafilter ready so as to keep the pour hot.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Do you mean by swapping portafilters mid-pour?


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

I have a variety of baskets from the completely unknown 18g that was in the naked PF and a scabby 14g that was in the standard PF that was given with my machine from the vending company. plus a cheep 14g from coffee hit and two VST 18g & 21g.

the very cheep looking basket is rubbish half the holes dont even look completely through and if used in the naked PF can see the very un even extraction, the 18 that i got with the naked is not bad but is tapered at the bottom and will generally start the pour from the outside in a ring, where as the VST is the only basket that will start the pour right across the screen with even drips, some of this may be attributed to my crappy tamping and sometimes the beens not being ground perfectly but i still prefer the VST's as they do seam to make allowances for my deficiencies.

You can get them from ebay for £16 now and if you fancy buying direct from La Marzocco http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/la-marzocco-strada-basket-21g/p864 they are only £11, i bought 2 plus a box of six realy nice 2oz shot glasses and was only £36 including delivery so cheeper than buying from the UK

i am a little confused with the way baskets are perceived as part of the coffee process as we are willing to pay £100+ for a tamper, £200+ for a grinder £800+ for the machine but begrudge spending £20 on the final thing that actually holds the coffee and lets the water through!! this makes no sense


----------

